# Building rafters for small shed



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Use one of the existing rafters as a pattern to make the new ones from, with the same angled cuts made.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

buy a speed square,and they provide a rafter layout book,if you don`t have existing rafters in place,OR want to change what you have


----------



## simonb (Aug 30, 2007)

The existing is prety much not good, slope would be about 1 inch for 4 feet. Basicly i will have to start over. I've been looking around at how to use framing squares and now speed squares. Ill see if I can purchase one that has a little booklet or google to find some info.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

swanson speed squares have a booklet attached


----------

